# 16 week old Vizsla Puppy Scared to Walk Outside



## VinnieVizsla88 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

A week and 2 days ago, we picked up our (then) 15 week old Vizsla puppy, Vinnie. I've had dogs before (not Vizsla's though), and always had them from 8 weeks. We have a German Shepherd x Husky, who Vinnie has come to really love playing with and finds comfort in having him around after being separated from his remaining litter mates.

Vinnie is coming along really well - we have crate trained him and he no longer cries when left. He also does basic commands like calling him to us around the house and garden, sit, paw and lie down. 

We bought him a training harness and lead which he gets excited about wearing (I think this comes from my other dog who loves his walks!), but the minute I open our back gate or front door, he puts the brakes on and no longer wants to move. 


I've tried picking him up to get him a bit further along, taken his favourite toy out with us, treats (including ham, chicken and hotdog sausages) but they only work to get him a short distance before the brakes go on and the shaking starts. I feel so sorry for him and I try to encourage him when he does something positive but it just doesn't seem like he wants to move at all. I've tried ignoring him and waiting for him to walk to me, but he doesn't. 

I think he has a fear of traffic, albeit we are set back from roads - he has seen cars and shakes. He also stares as people go by but doesn't seem to mind other dogs. 

Its like he shuts down and I cant get him to respond to my voice, treats or his toys.


I don't want to just drag or pull him so I need some help please! what should I do?

For information, he's fully vaccinated, wormed, flead and fed Royal Canin Maxi Puppy food as recommended by the breeder. He is VERY playful and confident around the house and garden. Our other dog cant even build his confidence on the walk. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How does he do, if you drive him to a quiter area to walk.


----------



## VinnieVizsla88 (Aug 7, 2018)

I took him to a quiet park the other day but again, he's so conscious of everything around him, he doesn't want to walk. I try to carry him around to get him used to smells and sights but the minute I put him down, he shakes and cries.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd call the breeder and give an update and see if this behavior is consistent with how he was there. You want to address transitional anxiety differently then temperamental anxiety.

In the while, I would nix the harness b/c it's probably new...at best, he's used to a nylon collar..so try that and a standard lead....and pick him up and carry him out the door and go for a brief walk (you carrying him) on a specific route that is consistent so he gets used to it, but from the safety of your arms. When he seems more comfortable, then put him down and offer lots of encouragement.

But, don't add to much too soon. This might take a while.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Do u know what socialization activities they had with him till 15 weeks old? Do you play with him on your front yard so that he gets used to traffic, new scents, people, noises etc? House and backyard become a safe area quickly, but the front yard is the one leading into the big world. I would wait until he starts offering that from the front yard he wants to adventure out further.


----------



## VinnieVizsla88 (Aug 7, 2018)

He was just playing in their front and back yards until he was picked up by us - but he was still with 3 other litter mates. There isn't much traffic around ours as we are set back from roads but I can certainly try taking him to the front - I'll have to have him on a long lead though as we aren't gated.

He really loves his harness (gets excited about having it on etc) and I feel a lot safer with him in this as it doesn't pull around his throat if he gets scared and tries to dart away. Also, I worry he'll slip the collar with the force of his pulling! 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Najo (Feb 16, 2018)

It sounds like a lack of socialization during a pretty critical window. I agree with Gabica, get him comfortable at home first, use a ton of treats and praise to make him desire the activity. Then slowly work up to more stimulation.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If he loves his harness, then use it.
Its one of three things. 
A fear stage, under socialized during a critical time, or bred from parents that have the same problem, and past it on to the litter.
No matter which it is, you need to take it slow. Work with your pup under the threshold of being really scared. Small steps, that you can then build on.


----------

